# My 2014 CTD vs 2015 CTD



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Iluvmycruzediesel said:


> Hey there. So I recently bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel for a good deal. My friend has a 2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel aswell and I notice whenever I’m with her her’s exhaust note is deeper and has way less clatter. Is there any reason why mine has way more clatter and doesn’t sound as good as hers? I just love the way hers sounds and I just want mine to sound the same.


I’m not aware of any mechanical differences between the two years. AFAK the differences are purely cosmetic. 

What are the odometer readings on the 2 CTDs you’re comparing? Is there a significant difference in km driven?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, mechanically they are identical...


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Iluvmycruzediesel said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there. So I recently bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel for a good deal. My friend has a 2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel aswell and I notice whenever I’m with her her’s exhaust note is deeper and has way less clatter. Is there any reason why mine has way more clatter and doesn’t sound as good as hers? I just love the way hers sounds and I just want mine to sound the same.
> ...


Mine is 146k km and hers has 137k km


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Hmm, no significant odometer differences. Theoretically they should sound identical, assuming there’s been no other mods done and no damage or worn components.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Hmm, no significant odometer differences. Theoretically they should sound identical, assuming there’s been no other mods done and no damage or worn components.


I know right. And like mine doesn’t sound bad but hers has a deeper growl and yea. It frustrates me that hers sounds so much better.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's possible something in the exhaust was changed along the way. 2011-2012 gas models had a different resonator than later gas models. I'd think for such a short-run, limited-production model, nothing would have changed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No mechanical differences between ‘14 and ‘15 CTD. 

From personal experience, the type of oil and type of fuel can make a difference in the sounds CTDs make. 

But I suspect that one of the two cars has been modified from stock. 

Most likely the sound absorption foam, beneath the engine cover, has been removed or otherwise compromised on one. As well, it’s possible that the induction system on one has also been modified from stock.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Maybe hers is deleted?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

It’s probably the location that you’re sitting in the car. Drivers seat in your car vs passenger seat in the other one. Where you sit in a car can make a big difference in the way you hear it sometimes.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Maybe hers is deleted?


No hers is not deleted I’m sure of that.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

justin13703 said:


> It’s probably the location that you’re sitting in the car. Drivers seat in your car vs passenger seat in the other one. Where you sit in a car can make a big difference in the way you hear it sometimes.


I have driven hers aswell a few times and just for a minute or two. It’s been trips to the city and such. It just sounds so much better and it bothers me haha


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Tomko said:


> No mechanical differences between ‘14 and ‘15 CTD. From personal experience, the type of oil and type of fuel can make a difference in the sounds CTDs make. But I suspect that one of the two cars has been modified from stock. Most likely the sound absorption foam, beneath the engine cover, has been removed or otherwise compromised on one. As well, it’s possible that the induction system on one has also been modified from stock.


Yea ours are both stock. It’s really bothering me that hers sounds so much better


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Are you hearing hers warmed up & yours is not by chance? Mine sounds "angry" when it's cold out. By that I mean it's louder, sounds a bit fiesty, and in general like the bad ass Racecar she is. After she is up to temp it calms down a bit. 

My friend's & mine are identical years & I still feel they sound a bit different. Yet, I haven't had them both running next to each other. 

congrats on your purchase btw, they are little beasts.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Your car needs an oil change


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd be more jealous of the door lock button on the door itself and the trunk button on the console lmao


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I'd be more jealous of the door lock button on the door itself and the trunk button on the console lmao


On that note the 15 MY did delete stuff but not sure if they did diesel wise since they both are 2LT trim level. Lit vanity mirrors, WiFi, (that door lock mentioned above) and dash glove box delete is the only thing I can think of off the top of my head. I guess the best way to compare is the "Do Not Remove" stickers in the glove boxes with RPO codes. That may list or not list a 2LT insulation package. I still haven't came across a diesel with the claimed Acoustic laminated side glass.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

sparkola said:


> Your car needs an oil change


My car isn’t due for an oil change till another 1000km.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

holliejo said:


> Are you hearing hers warmed up & yours is not by chance? Mine sounds "angry" when it's cold out. By that I mean it's louder, sounds a bit fiesty, and in general like the bad ass Racecar she is. After she is up to temp it calms down a bit.
> 
> My friend's & mine are identical years & I still feel they sound a bit different. Yet, I haven't had them both running next to each other.
> 
> congrats on your purchase btw, they are little beasts.



Nope. I have mine warmed up and hers is warmed up. We’ve had them side by side. And I just do not know why hers sounds better.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I notice whenever I change my oil the clatter goes away and the exhaust note gets deeper. That’s why I suggested it?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have driven a 2014 CTD and yes it sounded much different than my 2015. The engine clatter was ridiculous on the 2014.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

sparkola said:


> I notice whenever I change my oil the clatter goes away and the exhaust note gets deeper. That’s why I suggested it?


Oh ok. Yea I’m due for an oil change here pretty soon. I’ll let you know if I notice a difference in the engine noise.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Cruz15 said:


> I have driven a 2014 CTD and yes it sounded much different than my 2015. The engine clatter was ridiculous on the 2014.


Do you have any videos of your 2015 Chevy Cruze TD running? Very curious how yours sounds. There close to no videos on YouTube on the 2015 CTD running.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have used several oils in my 2015 Cruze when I tried Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 after 4 - 5 k the engine noise got very loud it was a major increase, the clatter was uncomfortable to my ears so I Changed the oil early and never used it again. It is probably just a difference in oils used to be honest. To be apples and apples we would need to have the same oil, same driving styles, same or similar mileage on the oil.


----------

